# New to beesource



## JohnB (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi my name is John my wife and I are planning to start a hive or two this spring, first timers.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Did y'all caucas on it? Welcome to Beesource and to beekeeping.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome from another JohnB(L).

John


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Check out the state and local associations, you'll probably find a club nearby. BeeSource has lots of experienced people who gladly give information here. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John!


----------

